# Weights of cooked and uncooked pasta



## Laura22

I have no idea what kind of pasta I have but it looks like seaweed lol.

Anyway, it's 66.6g per 100g UNCOOKED so how much will this change now it is cooked?

Thanks!


----------



## sofaraway

The longer it's cooked for the more water it will contain so it's quite difficult to tell how much it will weigh and how many carbs. I always weigh my pasta dry as that wil give a more accurate carb count.


----------



## Laura22

Ahh thank you muchly!


----------



## HelenM

according to a Times article .
230g serving of cooked pasta  is about 70g uncooked  so 3 and a bit x.
I normally use about 60g uncooked, and tend to cook it separately from my husbands (Ok at home, have to guess elsewhere)
Al dente pasta is lower gi than if it's overcooked.


----------



## HelenP

Just an idea, could you not pop your plate/bowl on the scales when you dish up?

I'm so grateful that I don't have to bother with all this grams of carbs stuff, it would confuzzle the heck out of me!

xx


----------



## Laura22

HelenP said:


> Just an idea, could you not pop your plate/bowl on the scales when you dish up?
> 
> I'm so grateful that I don't have to bother with all this grams of carbs stuff, it would confuzzle the heck out of me!
> 
> xx



My Mum and I did last night but we were confused as it said "uncooked weights" on it lol


----------



## Andy HB

I hesitate to post, not being a carb counter, but isn't the uncooked weight the one you need to take heed of? The cooked weight, as already stated,  merely has added water which has no relevance to the insulin intake required.

But, as already said (again!  ), the more the pasta is cooked the quicker it will hit the bloodstream.

Andy

p.s. This post is more of a question than a statement and I'm quite willing to be contradicted!


----------



## Tezzz

Can I throw a spanner in the works and say I only use fresh pasta. Lower carbs than dried.


----------



## Carina1962

For me personally, i have found that 40g of dried wholemeal pasta keeps my BS levels at a reasonable number but i have not yet tried to increase the weight as yet.


----------



## Monica

I buy Tesco's Wholewheat fusilli pasta. On the packet it states, to allow 75g of dried pasta per person. Then on the nutrition side it states that 75g of dried pasta equals approximately 170g when cooked. So 75 g (170g cooked) has 50.3 g of carbohydrates.

We also received a carb list from our dietician. In there it says 100g cooked pasta equals 2cp(carbohydrate points).

With trial and error I have now found out that C calculates at 4cp per 160g of cooked pasta.


----------



## sofaraway

Monica is 2cp work out to be 20g? If so then it shows why using dry weight and checking individual packs is important if it's possible. As the carb list and the packet don't come out the same.


----------



## Monica

sofaraway said:


> Monica is 2cp work out to be 20g? If so then it shows why using dry weight and checking individual packs is important if it's possible. As the carb list and the packet don't come out the same.



Yes 2cp is 20g. And yes you're right they don't come out the same. That's why we've found out by trial and error how much C needs for her pasta dinner, because that's different again to both packet and list. We used to follow the list and that worked for a while, then she was suddenly always high after having pasta. So I looked on the packet and realised why that was. So next time i followed that and it was much better. But she only eats 160g of pasta, so I calculate it at 40g of carb. I know it's not quite right, but it seems to work. And I must admit, I cook the pasta to more than al dente. I like pasta well cooked.


----------



## Monica

Monica said:


> Yes 2cp is 20g. And yes you're right they don't come out the same. That's why we've found out by trial and error how much C needs for her pasta dinner, because that's different again to both packet and list. We used to follow the list and that worked for a while, then she was suddenly always high after having pasta. So I looked on the packet and realised why that was. So next time i followed that and it was much better. But she only eats 160g of pasta, so I calculate it at 40g of carb. I know it's not quite right, but it seems to work. And I must admit, I cook the pasta to more than al dente. I like pasta well cooked.



To add on: we always used to buy Morrisson's wholewheat pasta, but they stopped doing it. So maybe the carbs on the two pastas are different and that's why we had trouble.


----------



## sofaraway

I agree the carb lists are a good place to start but likely to need some tweeking to find out exactly what works. I also like my pasta well cooked.


----------



## Monica

sofaraway said:


> I agree the carb lists are a good place to start but likely to need some tweeking to find out exactly what works. I also like my pasta well cooked.



I rarely use the carb list now. Only to look at the things I've written down after finding out what was right last time for certain foods that don't have a nutrition list on packet (as there is no packet)


----------



## HelenM

brightontez said:


> Can I throw a spanner in the works and say I only use fresh pasta. Lower carbs than dried.



Thats a hammer not just a spanner.  Fresh pasta, especially if handmade is  higher gi. It is the type of very hard wheat used for most manufactured pasta coupled with the mechanical  extrusion process that makes the starch less available. It's one of the few times that the more processed product may have some advantage.


----------

